# Cleaning the fridge -



## HipGnosis (Mar 19, 2018)

I cleaned my fridge yesterday.
I came across two plastic storage containers with leftovers of unknown contents or age.  I know better than to even open them.
I put them in the freezer.  Once they are frozen, I will open them and plop the frozen contents directly into the trash - and then take the trash out.
Frozen things don't smell.
I've been doing this (as needed) so long that I don't know if I invented it or read it somewhere.

When I was putting them in the freezer; I saw the ice maker...   It's never been connected to a water supply.  I don't use that much ice.
So I removed it and took out the HUGE bin that the ice maker needed.
OMG, I was shocked at what was at the bottom of the ice bin!  -blush-
I put in a plastic-ware container that is big enough to empty my ice tray (into).  Soo much more room.  Which means I can stock up on more things when they go on sale!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 19, 2018)

*I use the same method for disposing of old leftovers.  If the contents happen to be on one of those throwaway plastic containers, I just chuck it all.   Yesterday I reorganized my freezer.  Put some of the older frozen stuff up front, took some things out of boxes, etc. Just to make more room.  We have an icemaker, but even though hubby rarely asks for ice in his drinks, I use ice often.  Daily, actually.  

Next project is to take every thing out of the fridge to do a good cleaning.
*


----------



## jujube (Mar 19, 2018)

I opened up a container that had been pushed to the back of the fridge.  Penicillin, anyone?  I'm apparently growing my own.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 20, 2018)

All my left overs are 


IN MY BELLY!

:yes:


----------



## terry123 (Mar 20, 2018)

I dispose of things in the fridge the same way.  I don't have many since I don't cook much anymore. In fact we are picking up Easter dinner from Lubys.  I will keep enough leftovers for a couple of meals and send the rest home with my daughter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't have problems with leftovers.

My gripe is cleaning the schmutz out of those little egg holders in the door, does anyone ever use them?


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 20, 2018)

When I clean the fridge, I put inside an opened box of baking soda, which is an excellent odor absorber.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm the one who takes care of the frig. I check for expired dates on bottles/containers and toss them. Also have a box of Baking Soda on the bottom shelf. Funny, sometimes my wife doesn't remember what's in the frig. I remind her "you wanted this, but not eating it".


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2018)

Reading this just now, I went over to the fridge and looked in. There is yellow stuff, green stuff, orange stuff and a couple of colors I can’t identify. I think I’m going to need some help from the wife and garbage disposal on this one.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 20, 2018)

One rainy Sunday afternoon 
looking for a snack to settle in to the ballgame
the fridge was darn near empty, 
save a half lb of butter an almost gone jug of milk and some sorta orange Kraft dressing
noticed a medium sized steel bowl of greens on the kitchen counter
Wife comes in 
sez, ‘where’d that bowl of rotting compost from the fridge go?’

It was purty good with a dollop thousand island


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 20, 2018)

This thread spurred me on to have a look at the fridge contents. Not much to throw out except a Worcestershire Sauce which expired in May 2016 and some green onions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Reading this just now, I went over to the fridge and looked in. There is yellow stuff, green stuff, orange stuff and a couple of colors I can’t identify. I think I’m going to need some help from the wife and garbage disposal on this one.



Relax, it's almost time to head north! nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2018)

Great idea Aunt Bea.   Will take care of it when we come back next October.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

I wait till we eat up nearly everything in the fridge,  then I make up a grocery list, pack Old Mack off to the store, clean out the fridge and by the time he gets back, it's clean and ready for more.


----------

